
Chinese man changes road markings for faster commute. Real World hack? - xbmcuser
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2122252/chinese-man-repaints-road-markings-make-his-commute-quicker
======
dzdt
Link goes to a scam warning page on android.

